# Nib vs Floor



## edstreet (Jun 21, 2015)

Nib: 0
Floor: 1

Nuff said.


----------



## KenV (Jun 21, 2015)

A grinding opportunity!!!!!


----------



## jsolie (Jun 21, 2015)

Ouch.....


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 21, 2015)

At least I'm not the only one dropping stuff.Good thing it wasen't a solid gold one.


----------



## Tom T (Jun 21, 2015)

On my sorry to see that.


----------



## Bryguy (Jun 25, 2015)

The floor always wins : (


----------



## hcpens (Jun 25, 2015)

New style, it will write with a curve, not a problem.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 25, 2015)

Crumple Zone!


----------



## mike4066 (Jun 25, 2015)

New nib shape for left handed people!


----------

